# How to do a salt dip?



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Salt dip may not work on some of these white leeches. 

Once you expose these leeches to salted water.


Some may release their grip & fall to the bottom of the net/cup. 
Others will hang on & refuse to let go. Ultimately will have to be removed with needle point tweezers & a very steady hand. 
Molted shrimp shells will also contain eggs or parasites, so grab the shells when you see them & take a look under a magnifying glass. 
*The solution I use is 1tbsp k-salt with 8oz-16oz of standard fish tank H2O. TDS should be in the 3000+ range.*


Your method of termination with ammonia and CopperSafe is excessive. Catching them is the hardest part, but once caught.... you can 

squash
dry under a incandescent light
burn with a lighter
dip the tweezer in salt (dries them up quick) then rinse under the sink.

The last one is the easiest.

Good luck.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

For dipping anything, catch it in a net and lower the net into the dip. Keep it in the dip until: 
Recommended time has passed (5 mins or so may be good)
Parasites fall off (best to remove shrimp by hand from net in this case so you don't put the parasites back in the tank)
Animal looks freaked out (ie dashing badly, odd breathing, laying on side, etc. Some dashing is expected, but they should calm down in a minute.)
For fish, it's normal for them to float in the salt dip, since they're used to freshwater and their swim bladders can't keep them in place. Not sure if the same applies to shrimp... I don't think shrimp have swim bladders.


----------

